# Swarovski Optics



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Got a question for the guys out there that have Swarovski binoculars. I am seriously thinking of getting a pair. Are the 10X42 sufficient or would you recommend something stronger. If i get some i only want to do it once so i get it right. Haven't really compared strengths yet but will once Gander Mountain opens as you get 10% off your purchase if you get a card. I have already used mine up so i guess it is up to the little lady to get a GM card. If anyone has any suggestions it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
Lee


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm a little disappointed you didn't call me and ask this question c.

I would go w/ the 10x42 EL if I were you. 10x50 are heavier, w/out a giant leap in performance, especially with Swaro glass.

When you get into the 15x binocs, you almost have to have the 50 mm objective, which can get heavy. Plus, holding 15x still without the support of a tripod can get tough. You already have a spotting scope, which would be used for essentially the same purpose as 15x.

Buy more than you can afford, because good glass will last you a LONG time. If I didn't love my pentax DCF so much, I would also get a pair of swarovskis.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I use the 10x50 and the 8x56. I use both for elk, deer, waterfowl and turkeys. They are THE BEST... The 42's are ok but you have a lot more light gathering and magnification with some of the larger models - and several additional ounces.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive got a pair of the 10x42's and love them. Nice and light weight and compact. Wouldnt trade them for anything. My old man has a pair of Ziess and i think the swarovski's are clearer.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys!!!
My Dad has the Zeiss classics and loves them. They have a pretty good sale on them to but like you said i think that the Swaro's are clearer. Have to check it out tonight as GM opened today.
Thanks again


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Because of my profession, I have quite a bit of knowledge with optics and mag, etc. In my opinion, there are no better optics than the german produced ones. I think the Swar. are probably the best but I relly think any of the german made ones are far above average but be prepared to pay above average also. My :2cents:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have 8 x 56s and they are too big for general carrying, great light gathering capabilites but if I had to do it over I would get the lighter model. I find I use mine for scouting but rarely for carrying while hunting because of their size.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I use a pair of 7x42 slc and 8x50 slc both are very very good glass also have a sts80 spotting scope. Bought them all off of ebay, the best deal were the 7x42 thou paid the guy $437 in new condition!
Just watch out for gray market stuff. The Zeiss classics in 8x42 like your father has are fantastic glasses as well! Check out 
http://betterviewdesired.com/
Great info on quality glass on that site. One problem is that it is hard to find one type of glass that does it all! I am going to buy the 15x56 slc when I can afford them to put on my bogen tripod next with a Jim White head.

Good luck!

gb


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

get 8-30 sw. they are great my dad has the ziess 8-30 and he thinkd they are better, but mine gather more light. there great. also they have a great warenty, freind had some burn in a truck and sent them in and got free pair postage paid. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry such a bad post in a class :x


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

90% of spotting animals is knowing what you're looking for and having a trained eye. I've had deer 50 yards in front of me with my father trying to point them out, but because of the camo the deer contain, I couldn't see them. Bino's only get you so far. My bro has a pair of nikons, and my dad has a pair of leicas. The price difference is huge. 900 dollars to be more exact. The leicas are nice, but I wouldn't be willing to pay that money for the little bit better quality of optics, especially since I now have a trained eye for spotting deer. But if you got the money, have at it cause it'll be the only pair you'll ever own, and it doesn't hurt to own the best.


----------

